# Girl explorers - What's in your urbex handbag?!



## GeorgieKirrin (Jun 27, 2009)

It's pretty obvious that we're in the minority but I was just curious how many female urbexers there are out there?! 

AND.. I wanna know if anyone else has the 'what to take curse'? Despite aspiring to intrepid explorer status, I always seem to pack a bag full of stuff I don't use and omit the stuff I really need... So it's hot, I wear shorts and end up in a prickly nettley place. Or it's cold, I take layers, never wear them. Take three torches - don't end up anywhere dark. Take a waterproof, it doesn't rain. And this is without lipgloss 

Men always seem to have everything one could possibly need in their backpack but don't seem to carry loads of stuff... what's the secret?!?!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2009)

Ooh, interesting question, Laurabops. 
I don't drive and either walk everywhere or, if further afield, bus then walk. So, I tend to keep stuff to a minimum.

Here's what I wear...

Boots 
Jeans
T-shirt if hot
Jumper if cold
Jacket if colder
Wristwatch 

Here's what I take...

Camera, slung around my neck

Backpack, inside main compartment...

Several Rolls of Film
Torch/Headlight (not always, depending on what I'm doing)
OS Maps/Bus Timetable
Personal CD Player/Headphones/Spare Batteries (bus journeys only)
Small flask of coffee (not always, but when necessary)
Small bottle of water
Sandwich if out all day/kitkat or mini pork pie
Umbrella
Specs (If wearing contact lenses, in case I have to take them out)

In smaller compartments...

Baccy/Ciggy Papers/Lighter
Small notebook/Pen/Pencils
Tide Tables/Small book of hand-drawn maps
Anadin Extra tablets/Antiseptic Cream/Wipes
Small mirror/Lens Cleaner

In Jeans Pockets...

Purse, with money/cards
House Key
Tissue

That's about it! It sounds a lot but most items are small and flat and hardly take any room, and I've usually got plenty of space left for some shopping on the way home.


----------



## littlelaura (Jun 27, 2009)

My bags more or less the same just with the addition of a few packets of fruit pastiles and a fair bit of random crap... ooh and lip balm. Cant live without that...


----------



## smileysal (Jun 27, 2009)

lol, don't think we've been asked this before. lol.

I used to take everything but the kitchen sink out with me, but since meeting mendo, I've started cutting down on taking stuff out. 

I wear:-

Vest top, with T-shirt on top, so if it's coldish i'm warm, but can take either off depending on how hot it is. 
Fleece, 
Jeans, 
OR those walking trousers I got from Aldi. Can either be trousers, or if hot, can zip off the bottom part to make into shorts. 
Normal sock, and rambling boot socks,
Rambling boots, as they're sturdy and waterproof.
Baseball cap if it's hot, and tie hair up in ponytail lol.

In bag,

Camera, 
Spare memory card,
Box of batteries, 
head torch,
torch,
tissues, (loads of em lol),
Pack of baby wipes, 
(lip balm lol).

Food,

normally cheese and onion sandwiches, 
mars bar,
bottle of water, or powerade,

and the compulsory bag of cadbury's mini eggs. 

Oh and not forgetting the tripod, but that's in it's own bag. 

 Sal

ps, ooooooooops nearly forgot doh.

lighter, cigarettes, purse and keys.


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 27, 2009)

right im not a woman, but hopefully some of my male input might help! 

i actually take next to nothing. i wear scaffy clothes and scaffy trainers for most places, unless it's a pretty clean / newly abandoned place. camera and tripod i just carry. a torch in my pocket (and hope that everyone else has brought one too!) - sometimes a disposable mask in the other pocket. phone and car keys also in a pocket. and that's it. i try and avoid taking a pack as much as possible. i like going really lightweight.  definitely none of this lip-gloss malarky!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2009)

Alir147 said:


> ... definitely none of this lip-gloss malarky!



You just haven't found the right colour to suit you yet!


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 27, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> You just haven't found the right colour to suit you yet!



it's true!  maybe some of you guys will be able to help me! 

i must say though, on 3 occasions now, (all at abandoned hospitals coincidently), i've needed to use other people's first aid kits, and quite often i've had to borrow torches. also sometimes miss having water with me after hours in musty corridors etc, so going too lightweight does have it's disadvantages.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont take my handbag as its full to the brim of the usual makeup, old receipts, tampons, unecessary items and one pair of socks for 'boris' [why i dont know]

if i go exploring i borrow mr mobs rucksack and jam it full with sausage rolls, a bottle of coke, house keys and car key, purse and one card [kept seperate incase i lose me purse and need money], mobile, urbex bogroll , spare batteries, camera and from now on my mini first aid kit of bandages and plasters. oh and i stuff my coat in there incase the heavens open.

and if im wearing my contacts i take the contact pot and my glasses incase i need to put me glasses on due to tired eyes or dirt in a lens [painful]

i wear my trusty black jeans and a vest top [i wear vest tops all year round] and my shitty trainers. sometimes i wear my other jeans but ive had them since the year dot and they be going a bit threadbare in the arse.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 27, 2009)

i forgot me fags. im paranoid though tht if i was searched [what is the low down on the legalities of being searched?] because i use matches and not a lighter because of my arthritic fingers. im paranoid that matches may make me look like im some kind of arsonist out for a spot of pyromania.


----------



## foz101 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've seen a pic of the contents of gorecki's bag online before. It was an experience. And I've been a witness to AliR's hospital misfortune.

Rucksack: camera, camcorder, big torch, little torch, head torch, t-bar key, pen, pencils, laser pen, glow sticks, water/drink, tripod.

Me: relevant casual clothes, keys, phone, wallet, loose change, general air of anonymity.

Tampons not required.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 28, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Tampons not required.




they make great firelighters sld the emergency need arise!


----------



## cogito (Jun 28, 2009)

laurabops said:


> It's pretty obvious that we're in the minority



Out of our little group of local explorers, 60% are female!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 28, 2009)

Doh, forgot something else as well. :embarrassed:

Fast healing spray, 
Air tight plasters,
and the obligitory loo roll 

Think that's it. :embarassed:

 Sal


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 28, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> i forgot me fags. im paranoid though tht if i was searched [what is the low down on the legalities of being searched?] because i use matches and not a lighter because of my arthritic fingers. im paranoid that matches may make me look like im some kind of arsonist out for a spot of pyromania.



I too have arthritic hands but use a Zippo lighter.No fear of being called an arsonist with one although they have set fire to things in films on loads of occasions









qquentin tarrentino' dusk till dawn' blows a garage all to hell right at the start for instance}Ideal urbex lighter wind proof the lot.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

oldscrote said:


> ...Ideal urbex lighter wind proof the lot.



I have a zippo but it's a rebellious little thing (just like me!  ) and point blank refuses to work when it's cold or windy!!! :icon_evil I often take a box of matches with me too, just in case it's gone on strike...or not striking!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I have a zippo but it's a rebellious little thing (just like me!  ) and point blank refuses to work when it's cold or windy!!! :icon_evil I often take a box of matches with me too, just in case it's gone on strike...or not striking!



Foxy could you imagine using your Zippo underground in a tunnel!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Foxy could you imagine using your Zippo underground in a tunnel!



I wouldn't dare in case something explodes!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wouldn't dare in case something explodes!!!



Badoosh did Withcall first time with his mate with nowt but Zippos and they ran out halfway through the tunnel! Sod that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 28, 2009)

My usual stuff:

Sun glasses (I don't see too well in bright sun).
Compact camera
Phone
Wallet
Respirator
"Ladies things"
Lip gloss because I burn and dry out easily
Rain mac
Loo roll
Gloves
Bottle of water
Snacks
Two head torches
Batteries (for the torches before any filthy minds suggest otherwise )

I rarely go on an explore without these items but in summer it expands to include sunscreen and sun hat.

If I'm staying far away, I normally have a larger bag that I leave at the Travelodge/person's house whilst urbexing.


----------



## Mimble (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooooooo!
Rucksack: spare lens for camera, glasses in case of contact-malfunctions, jumper, tissues, phone, biccies, sketch pad, pens, pencils, mepore tape for sticking dislocated fingers and kneecaps back on, plasters and usually a small penknife.
Me: I tend to stick to jeans, ugg boots (yes, I like to be a chav on explores...), t-shirt and my hair tied up in a scarf. I keep upon me a dust mask and sunglasses (both on head), my camera, and money.
Thank god I don't often have to worry about tampons and suchlike. Although they're good for writing in dust with


----------



## justcurious (Jun 28, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> they make great firelighters sld the emergency need arise!



That sounds like the voice of experience then!!:laugh:


----------



## Conchords (Jun 28, 2009)

justcurious said:


> That sounds like the voice of experience then!!:laugh:



Recommended by Ray Mears and the guys on some SAS programme 

Incidently, also brilliant for bullet wounds.


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 28, 2009)

well i need to sort my bag out then i hav eveything but the kitchen sink i never thought a bout bog roll lol i suppose its handy lol 

sexy_mamma


----------



## justcurious (Jun 28, 2009)

Conchords said:


> Recommended by Ray Mears and the guys on some SAS programme
> 
> Incidently, also brilliant for bullet wounds.




Ah, you learn something new every day:GEEK:!!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jul 5, 2009)

i forgot to add, if i have the kids with me then i take some nappies and wipes and also the urbex potty. for my 3 year old, not me. mummy can crouch behind a bush without weeing on herself. well i assume i still can. its been a few years since ive been cau#ght shorrt in the 'wild'


----------



## kirstykannibal (Jul 5, 2009)

I've only started my adventures recently but here's my input =]

I wear -
Tshirt
Jeans
Dr Martens
Hoody [can be tied round my waist]


In my bag - 
Phone [calls etc. AND my 10mp camera ]
iPod
Torch
Plasters
Face mask
Black cotton gloves [made myself, keeps my hands cleeeeean]

=D


----------



## freebird (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahaha that's quite a comprehensive list foxy lady!

I usually wear:-
boots
jeans or combats
t-shirt
Hoodie or jacket

I carry:-
Tripod in it's own bag

My slingpack which contains:-
camera
camera lenses x2
spare battery and SD card
phone
torch
tissues 
wet wipes
antiseptic wipes and softpore dressings (always manage to cut myself!)
paracetamol
lippy and concealer
small handcream

Oh and I mustn't forget secret stash of choccie!


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha! This post is so funny! I totally forgot I started it!

I'll just add, that actually, after reading what everyone else takes, I now end up taking twice as much stuff...!


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 16, 2012)

From a man as this thread is sexist 

Clothes;

Work trousers (loads of velcro pockets)
t-shirt
Hoodie

Bag;

Camera
tripod strapped to the back
200lm torch
1600lm torch
3800lm torch

I travel light for a quick entry and exit


----------



## BSchegelii (Sep 16, 2012)

Male here but oh well 

For my first explore today I am taking, my phone for everything, haha. 8.0mp camera, torch. Don't smoke so no lights needed. Casual clothes for easy access to the place. Only burden I have with me is my girlfriend, she isn't the explorer type but wants to come with lol.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 16, 2012)

clothes
shorts over leggins
wellies

bag
all my camera kit tripod strapped to bag
torch
first aid
spare batteries 

thats my lot..light and quik.


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 16, 2012)

I normally take a lady with me exploring so I can comment !! our bag contains:

Camera,tripod,spare batteries,first aid kit, wipes, tissues (multipurpose), bottle of water, midge repellent (Avon Skin Soft), phone x 2 and maybe snacks if on a long explore

Steve


----------



## peanuts (Sep 18, 2012)

smileysal said:


> lol, don't think we've been asked this before. lol.
> 
> I used to take everything but the kitchen sink out with me, but since meeting mendo, I've started cutting down on taking stuff out.
> 
> ...



er you missed off the riding crop you had on the drains meet sal


----------



## Boatbird (Sep 19, 2012)

As I only ever seem to do splores with a car and toddler in tow... so I'm never far from the car for too long!

camera (Sony a290 DSLR) with one lens (28-55mm at mo but should be getting a new camera bag soon so full kit will be with me- tripod, cokin filter set (for B&W)and 70-210mm lens) spare SD card (and hopefully spare battery as I seem to go thru it veryyyy quickly)
phone (use crappy 2mp camera on it when I don't have posh camera)
baby wipes (far superior to bog roll and multi use!)
antiseptic hand wipe (can be used as cut wash if needed)
spare top (actually in case himself pukes down me but hey ho)
in winter- welly boots- really should use them for climbing thru nettles occasionally too.....
juice and snacks.

Should throw a first aid kit and 'lady' kit in car too. I'm generally wearing jeans and a tee. Oh and I need a decent light/ torch too and a mask just in case!


----------



## darbians (Sep 19, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> clothes
> 
> 
> thats my lot..light and quik.



Like a ninja


----------



## smileysal (Sep 20, 2012)

peanuts said:


> er you missed off the riding crop you had on the drains meet sal



Cheers matey, I'd forgotten all about that LOL. 

Shows how long it is since me and mendo have caught up with everyone and explore something derelict. I'm desperate to get out and explore something when I have time (always bloody working nowadays so don't get chance to do anything anymore. :'( ).


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Sep 20, 2012)

i hate being a girl, becuse i hate carrying a bag around its sooo much effort....

My splore stuff:

jeans
dubarry boots
t-shirt
jumper (depending...)
scarf

camera round neck (buried under scarf if need be)


as for the jeans..in 4 pockets they contain...phone,smokes,house keys and the lip gloss

and off i go...


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 20, 2012)

i know im a guy but...

in my everyday bag, that i take to work and on general urbex visits:
Hi-vis jacket
4 torches, and spare battery's for each
my main slr camera
backup camera (compact)
tripod
laser
notepad and pens
highlighters
road map of Plymouth
drink in a bottle
gloves

optional extras dependant on where im going or if im out overnight: 
tent
sleeping bag
roll mat
hard hat
portable battery powered floodlight
s-10 respirator
night vision goggles
more torches
more batterys
climbing and abseiling gear
2 way radios
more gloves
wellies
spare clothes
etc...


----------



## scribble (Sep 20, 2012)

Teatree oil is useful for dabbing on blisters.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 21, 2012)

Christ some of you carry a lot of extras


----------



## krela (Sep 22, 2012)

me
what I'm wearing
torch


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 22, 2012)

this post is great


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, it's good to be prepared.


----------



## krela (Sep 22, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Yes, it's good to be prepared.



You're slacking. I see no sink.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 22, 2012)

krela said:


> You're slacking. I see no sink.



It's strapped to the front...they call it a strap on 

Im very concerned that so many males are answering on a thread intended for women... lol


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 22, 2012)

A thread that has been raised from the dead at that.


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Seahorse (Sep 22, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> It's strapped to the front...they call it a strap on



At the risk of lowering the tone even further, is the technical term for a F2M sex change operation a Strapadicktome?


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 22, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> At the risk of lowering the tone even further, is the technical term for a F2M sex change operation a Strapadicktome?



Must ... resist ... google ... search...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 22, 2012)

Go on Paul you know you want to...


----------



## sploradora (Sep 25, 2012)

yay a thread for us girlies!! i dont have a bag when i go exploring, i like to have as little as possible on me so i can do a quick runner if i need to, sooooo in my zip up pockets i usually carry : tobacco, skins, recreational pharmaceuticals  my ipod for videos, my normal nothin special camera, a couple of lighters, ..... can guarantee one will either get dropped in water or lost!!! oh and a torch..... im not a bag person full stop.... its all about the pockets


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so glad I found this thread, I would never have thought of taking all that.

For what we are planing tomorrow, I will be wearing my walking boots, jeans, and appropriate wet weather gear. (Wales for you!)
We will be taking the car, water will go in there long, but I don't think we will be out for too long (good job it's local)

Hubby has charged the torches and lamps, we have the maps and stuff. Phone will be taken for pics but that's about it.

If we were planning an all-dayer we'd definitely pack what everyone else does. Chances are, I won't be able to get to see the inside, so I will be in the surrounding area with spawn and hound, explaining the history and teaching her to climb trees!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 3, 2012)

I taaaaaakkeee...a headtorch and spare batteries, camera, spare camera batteries and lenses (of course), tripod, and a bottle of water. I should probably take a small medical kit but I never do!


----------



## mummyshambles (Nov 3, 2012)

Do people really take their toddlers??!! I would be terrified of doing that in case got hurt etc altho i do take my sulky teenagers if it's somewhere i consider fairly safe. I wouldnt take the 7 year old.
Clothing - good trainers, full length trousers, tshirt, hoodie, coat, scruffy stuff as often get ripped
I am on public transport then on foot so usually have street atlas and printed out googlemaps with me
also LED Lenser p7, camera (nowt fancy, I can't afford it!), spare batteries, purse and phone,and sort of a multitool thing that doesnt come out unless a door closes behind me and i use it to open it again


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 5, 2012)

I take my boyfriend, pug dog Yogi, torches, cameras, mobile phone and wear what ever suits the weather but wear good hardy boots as I nearly lost my foot once as it went through a pain of glass. I was only wearing woolly knitted boots at the time. I could have bled to death! Little lesson for me that was...


----------



## davesmart (Nov 5, 2012)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> they make great firelighters sld the emergency need arise!




They are also good for plugging bullet wounds..
Well thats what i read whilst reading about the vietnam war lol


----------



## explorer101 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have separate bags for different occasions so in the one for exploring i have 3 compartments:

1 - Plasters, antiseptic wipes, book (i always go out with a book),spare jumper/cardie

2 - zip compartment - digital camera, film camera, spare film, batteries, purse, keys, ciggies, ipod, glasses, hair pins, torch

3- as much food/drink as i can stuff in there and small pack of tissues.

I'm a walking accident so i always need first aid and i get cranky if i have no food. honestly im 21 and I sound like a child! ahahahahahah

My clothes are just what i dont care what happens to them and of course my trusty boots!

L x


----------

